# Missing a peice of lip



## roofer66 (Oct 16, 2005)

One of My RBP while competing for food must have gotten a peice of his lip chomped on by the others. Now is miising a small peice of his lip but eating fine and acting normal. I was wondering if i should use some additive to help in the healing like mela fix or somethin? Its kinda cool you can see his teeth when his mouth is closed. They are only about 6months old.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

itll heal fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It will be fine.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Joe Tallen said:


> One of My RBP while competing for food must have gotten a peice of his lip chomped on by the others. Now is miising a small peice of his lip but eating fine and acting normal. I was wondering if i should use some additive to help in the healing like mela fix or somethin? Its kinda cool you can see his teeth when his mouth is closed. They are only about 6months old.


Enjoy the view of his teeth until it heals.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

One of my RBP's had his lip bitten while fighting for some food a few years back. The lower part of his lip did not heal properly. He's doing fine and some of his teeth are exposed, he looks like a real bad ass......


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Northstar said:


> One of my RBP's had his lip bitten while fighting for some food a few years back. The lower part of his lip did not heal properly. He's doing fine and some of his teeth are exposed, he looks like a real bad ass......


One of my terns also has a bit missing from his lower lip,its not healed in 2 months,like you say looks kind of cool.


----------



## roofer66 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya i must say i do like his look kinda bad ass


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Joe Tallen said:


> Ya i must say i do like his look kinda bad ass


Mines lip never healed after a pleco bit him, YES a stupid pleco bit him. anyway his lip never quite grew all back, now he LOOKS like a mean basterd.

I call him Greddy-teddy.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

JYUB said:


> Ya i must say i do like his look kinda bad ass


Mines lip never healed after a pleco bit him, YES a stupid pleco bit him. anyway his lip never quite grew all back, now he LOOKS like a mean basterd.

I call him Greddy-teddy.
[/quote]

A pleco bit skin off of your piranhas mouth? Doesn't sound very likely, but thats something I would have liked to see.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

You know I wish I had a picture of him, he was the biggest pleco I hever had. He was grey in color, had the suction mouth, but hid armor was scale-eeeR looking, very tough looking, not sure what kind of cat fish he was, but he looked like a run of the mill pleco, except for his coloring and armor that is.

One time when I fed my P's, he ran in with them, and INHALED a fish with the rest of them then sat back down on the bottom. Never seen anything like it!


----------

